# Rem870 vs. Moss500



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm looking to purchase my first pump shotgun. I am going to use this for both field (5 stand, trap/skeet) and home defense. I would likely purchase the black synthetic version rather than wood, but overall, what do you think would be the best purchase? Should I get the shotgun with the standard field barrel and purchase a HD barrel after? The combo includes the field/slug barrel, but I already have a shotgun that I use for deer hunting. Also, which do you think is a better gun, the Rem 870 or the Moss 500, as they are in the same price range? I looked into a Benelli Nova, but they just feel very loose in the foregrip and action to me. 

Anyone have and 870 or 500 for sale?


----------



## mooreman (Jul 7, 2008)

I would definetly get the REM 870 in my opion that is the best gun for anything that money can buy 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

500s are loose as well although they don't have many problems. I prefer 870 but the 870 express is rather cheap. I like the wingmasters myself but they cost more


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Remington 870 for me. It seems like the 870s are better built.


----------



## BassHunter0123 (Jul 14, 2009)

I own a 500 they are much lighter than the remingtons...never had problems with it at all....this question is like asking which pickup truck is best...whichever someone owns they think it is the best....in the end they will both do the job fine

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

I would take the Remington over the Moss berg any day


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

The only real advantage I'd say a 500 has is the location of the safety. It's only beneficial to left handed hunters. I personally like my safety on the trigger makes it easy to hit when pulling up but I can see how the thumb safety would help out leftys


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

870 is the better gun


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

I looked at both a few years ago side by side and picked the remington over the mossberg based on the pump action. Just seemed a little sturdier that the mossberg. I picked up the turkey version with the 23 inch barrel/interchangeable chokes and use it for clays too.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

firstflight111 said:


> 870 is the better gun


Agreed. I have several friends who have had problems with their Mossbergs (same issue...shoots fine on the first shell, then cannot be ejected unless with great force).


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

remington 870 !


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

I have an old 870 wingmaster. Don't use it for deer any more (only have the smoothbore slug barrel), but when it come to shooting shotshells - It's the only shotgun I've owned for over 30 yrs.

It has NEVER failed to function in any way.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

MuskyJim,
This ain't nothing but a Ford/Chevy arguement.  Both shotguns will get the job done, so you'd be better off finding out which one fits YOU and YOUR wallet. You won't hit a thing with a $20,000 Perazzi, if it don't fit you. 

As for the multi-role shotgun, I suggest purchasing a Turkey Special shotgun (in the brand of your choice) and that will give you the short barrel for HD. It will be easier to find/purchase a longer field barrel or slug barrel, later.

I purchased a Mossberg 500 Turkey Special that has a 20" barrel. It works great for HD, turkey and coyote hunting. I've since purchased a cantalever rifled barrel for deer hunting. This set up seems to cover all the bases. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

I own a few of both of these, they are both great shotguns. The only advantage that a 870 has over a 500 in a HD situation is the ability to extend your magazine to hold more shells.


----------



## LEJoe (Jun 27, 2006)

I have an 870 Wingmaster, an 870 Express, a Mossburg 500 and a Benelli Nova. I also am a trap shooter and have shotguns for home defence. But I didn't go out and buy a shotgun that would do everything. Each one has a specific purpose. I can see where you are coming from about wanting a shotgun that will let you participate in all the activities, but let me ask you a question. How good do you want to be in home defence? I crossed that bridge some time ago and this is how I solved that problem. Masaad Ayoob if you have never heard of him is the Guru of self defence shootings, author of some great books and he teaches cops what to do. He is in our terms "The Man" when it comes to defence shootings. What does he use to protect his home? A Remington 870 Express. That's good enough for me. So, I leave a slug barrel on the Express for home defence. The 870 Wingmaster is for rabbit hunting as is the Mossberg 500. The Benelli Nova in Realtree Camo is for turkey hunting. None of them are for Trap shooting. That job goes to a Browning BT-99. Why? Because it is a trap gun. You can take any of those other shotguns to the trap range if you want to, but it would be like taking a an Oliver 98 tractor to Norwalk Speedway. (that's alittle overkill, but you get what I mean.)

If you are like most of us and only have so much money you can spend on a gun at any given time, I would suggest buying the best one for home defence FIRST. It would not matter if I could hunt with it or not. If that gun could do double duty and be used for hunting too... sweeet! Trap shooting would be my last concideration when choosing a shotgun if I were to only buy one gun.

I agree with the others when they say it's like trying to decide which truck to buy, Ford or Chevy. And it's true, all those guns will do the job. My point in all this rambling is, it's more important to know what you will need the gun for and let THAT decide the gun that you buy.

When I started trap shooting, I was shooting an H&R Topper 12 gauge shooting 3' Magnum Nito Express shells. The gun was so short that it would not fit in the gun rack in the clubhouse. I was so embarrassed about it, I would just slide it under the couch to hide it and wait for my turn to shoot. It was all that I had. Now, if I can't break 95 out of 100, I'm pissed. That was never going to happen with a field grade gun. At least not consistantly.
HTH,
Lake Erie Joe


----------



## paulboomer1 (May 7, 2008)

I've owned the rem. 870 express and the moss. 500...I sold the 500


----------



## reeldirty1 (Jan 21, 2007)

the 500 is a budget shotgun I would buy a used remington over a new mossberg 500 The 870 is a solid gun.


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

Bowhunter57 has it right I like the fit of a moss 500 killed my first deer with one but the first gun I ever had was a youth 870 express.I think the 870 is a better quality gun but I would rather shoot a moss 500.


----------



## 1hunts69 (Feb 2, 2012)

I use the 870 super mag which relaced my mossberg 9200 auto. The remington has a better quality over the mossberg pumps now the old ones where good work horses.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

buy a Wingmaster and take care of it and it will be in good working order when you are no longer able to hunt!
I had one for about 25 years never had a problem with it and ended up giving it to my nephew as a college graduation present a few years back..


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

If you are looking at the 870 express, then buy the Mossberg 500. If you want better wood, then go with the 870 Wingmaster. As for the black tactical pump, then I would choose the Mossberg because of price and after market add ons etc. My 2 cents.


----------



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

Jim,

I would definitely recommend the rem870 over the mossberg500. The Remington has a lot better feel to it, and it is the best selling gun for a reason. I think the mossberg feels like a cheaper gun, especially the forearm when you go to pump it. It wobbles back and forth. 

My brother had problems with his mossberg semi auto twice, and there customer service was not very helpful. I helped a buddy of mine pick one that was in the same predicament last year, and he went with the Remington. I know the Remington has the matte finish also, which helps protect the gun and extend the life versus the shiny finish.

I don't own either, but have used both and that is just my two cents. I would either try and find a 870 that isn't a combo, or just sell the deer barrel if you don't need it and put that towards a HD barrel.

Are you steel heading this weekend?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

Try and find an older 870 wingmaster. The new ones are nice but I like my old beat up Wingmaster. It shoots slugs out of the 26 inch modified like a slug barrel. I paid $150.00 because it was well used and it's on my favorite list. I don't mind busting threw brush with it as I would a new gun. Add the barrels that you want and you'll be a happy camper.


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

Both are good guns.have had both. the mossberg for over 25 years and never had any problems.but the forearms on most 500s rattle and can be noisy.and the 870 will hold its value better.both are great shooters though with little or no difference in that dept.depending on what type of choke u use


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Everyone has their favorite. That doesn't mean it'll be your favorite. I'd highly suggest trying them both at a gun shop. When I was looking for a turkey gun years back I looked at the 835 Mossberg and the 870 Rem. For me it was a no brainer, the Remington fit me *much *better than the Mossberg. It wasn't even close, I just didn't like the Mossberg feel. However, I had hunted with an 1100 for years, so I was use to the Remington feel.


----------

